# Spider victim costume



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

Each year I do a very small haunt in my very small garage halloween night. This year the theme is spiders. At the very end of the haunt I would like to have someone dressed up as a spider victim that would jump and scare the folks as they were leaving. I want them to look fake so people would think they were just another static prop until they jumped. I have a full mask that will cover the entire head and gloves so no skin will be visible. I don't know how to do the body. If it was just a static prop I would wrap them in fake spiderweb, but obviously I can't do that with a person. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

you could have a fake web cocoon type thing that they can burst out of over and over again

make a shell out of chicken wire/wire mesh and maybe some great stuff for weird texture 
have a jagged line running down the middle with one hinged edge, perhaps secured to a wall, and practice different and effective ways of popping out of it.
cover it with loads of fake webbing and maybe a few lil spiders

throw in a good terrified/help me scream and your bound to send them flying out of your haunt screaming! 

i hope that's a helpful idea for you


----------



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats actually a good idea I haven't thought of. Unfortunately, I don't think it will work in my setup. I don't have enough room for that in the narrow exit hallway. I'll keep it in mind for next year if I do spiders again though.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

you could use tulle or fabric to make a sort of pod. 

you could use two wire hangers wrapped around each other in a circle for the top and a hoola hoop, we have them oat the dollar tree, for the bottom. 

then use some wide strips of fabric or white plastic, maybe table cloths. and tie them at the ends on the hanger down to the hoola hoop to make a pod..then wrap that with spider webbing like mad!!

the human can be wrapped up a bit too in webbing and pop out waving his arm moaning for help..


----------

